# J'fais in francese standard



## peeew

Buonasera a tutti!

Sono nuovo del forum, quindi mi presento! Sono Andrea, piacere di incontrarvi! Avrei bisogno di un aiutino per un compito che deve fare la mia ragazza per la facoltà di lingue, sede Genova.

Non so bene che cosa voglia dire la sua richiesta, però io ci provo... 

Lei dovrebbe riscrivere in francese standard la seguente frase:

"Tojours présent mec j'fais pas semblant"

Potreste mica riscrivere la frase in francese grammaticalmente corretto? 

Grazie mille!! Ciao a tutti a presto!


----------



## brian

Ciao Andrea, e benvenuto! Un po' strano questo compito, ma ci provo: _Tojours présent mec j'fais pas semblant --> Toujours présent, mec. Je (ne) fais pas semblant._

...la cui traduzione in italiano sarebbe: _Sempre presente, frate'. Non faccio finta._

Ma senza alcun contesto è un po' difficile afferrarne il senso.


----------



## peeew

Ti ringrazio tantissimo per la risposta! ti metto tutto il contesto, è una canzone di un noto rapper francese...Fatal Bazooka...il brano è trankillement...copio solo alcune frasi per non andare contro ai copyright o regole del forum!

Toute la nuit et façon Tony P,
Toujours présent mec j’fais pas semblant
(Ô fatal t’es trop fort tu veux être président ?)


Spero ti aiuti...io purtroppo non conosco niente di francese quindi son un pò inutile


----------



## Aoyama

> _Toujours présent, mec. Je (ne) fais pas semblant._


Oui. Mais si on doit réécrire la phrase en "français standard" (grammaire mise à part), alors on aura aussi :
_Toujours présent, mec. _= je bande toujours.

semper fidelis


----------



## brian

Aoyama said:


> _Toujours présent, mec. _= je bande toujours.



Ah bon?!  Je ne savais pas du tout...


----------



## Aoyama

Dans ce contexte, dans ce contexte ...  
*Toute la nuit* et façon Tony P,
Toujours présent mec j’fais pas semblant
(Ô fatal *t’es trop fort* tu veux être président ?)
Maintenant, on peut aussi se demander _quel président_ ? Celui-là ?

 Et Tony P. , c'est probablement Tony Parker, le joueur de basket-ball, très grand ...


----------

